# is it me or my 240??



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

i got a 95 240sx with injen intake and exhaust....I havent drivin my car and awhile and I noticed a big drop in speed when i shift into 3rd gear...1st and 2nd are pretty sweet so i was wondering if theres somethin wrong with my car..the drop isnt huge but you can tell a good size difference.....

hit me up with some info.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

are you sure you're hitting 3rd and not 5th? that happened to me a couple times  i went from 2nd to 5th a few times when i first got my '89. rather embarassing when driving with your girl in the car.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

yep im hitting third for sure its prob my car or just me going crazy again gettin pissed off at these nos/honda boys.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

its u......just kiddin.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

it could possibly be your shifting style. you might be shifting out of your powerband. 

is your CEL coming on? if so, get an ECU read and check the codes. it could also be that the MAFS is not reading the larger amount of air that's coming in and it hasn't been adjusted correctly (granted it's not a huge difference, it could be significant enough).


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

what RPM r u shifting at? and also what exaust do u have? i have a 95 and i kinda noticed a difference also with my exaust. i have a 3" apexi N1 and it made a lil bit of difference in my low and mid range power but i did gain a lil in the top end department


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

3"? This is on a turbo car right?


----------



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

no its not turbo'd....yet. it was the only exhaust that i could find in my price range. if i can find me a 5zigen fireball for the same price i would get it in a heart beat.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

nismo_whiteboi said:


> *no its not turbo'd....yet. it was the only exhaust that i could find in my price range. if i can find me a 5zigen fireball for the same price i would get it in a heart beat. *


How does that go? Its pretty big for an NA. Usually a too big exhaust causes problems like flat spots.


----------

